# Levi's New Tracking System



## Team Gomberg (Jul 22, 2014)

A pretty blue bow on a rubber band helps keep Levi in my sights while he grazes in the front yard!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 22, 2014)

Love it!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 22, 2014)

I almost got him a hot pink bow....but for his sake, I went blue...lol


----------



## Elohi (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder if a pink one would have caught his eye and had him walking in circles trying to get a nibble. Haha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## kball (Jul 22, 2014)

That's the cutest thing I've ever saw


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol.. Or he'd have given me the stink eye for going all girlie!

For the record (to visitors reading along), I'd prefer he was in a fenced area. Unfortunately, our temporary place has a fenced in yard of asphalt and an open yard of grass and weeds. So, we do what we can...and it's just temporary


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hes looking FABULOUS !


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 25, 2014)

Bright blue works for tortoises and kids!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 25, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## wellington (Jul 25, 2014)

Heather, Heather, Heather, that poor handsome boy has to wear a ribbon. I bet he is giving you the stink eye, just behind your back No, I'm kidding of course. I'm glad you didn't put pink on him though, I'd have to come there and save the poor thing, pink, ugh Glad you are able to get him out to graze. Sure wish I could get Tatum too. Such a picky guy. The rescue I have, Lillie, loves grazing and is walking and doing much better too.


----------



## Jtort (Jul 25, 2014)

lol my sister sent me this a while ago


----------



## AmRoKo (Jul 25, 2014)

Your tort has great fashion sense! He should have him some aviator shades to go with that snazzy bow!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 25, 2014)

Jtort said:


> lol my sister sent me this a while ago
> View attachment 88889


That's what @Cowboy_Ken does!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 25, 2014)

I went to the Dollar Tree to get the balloon. I was totally going to copy Ken.  But then I realized the balloon would only last for so long and saw the big bows!! Attach that bad boy to a rubber band and BAM it will last longer than a balloon.  This isn't some small bow either... It's the massive bow you buy for a jumbo gift! He's 9" long to give you an idea!! lol

@wellington , poor guy with a bow..i know. But I'll take a foofy lookin' tort over a LOST tort anyday!! 

We've made some friends with the neighbors. They all have weed filled and untreated yards  They welcome his free weed removal service


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 25, 2014)

Good to have you here in Gods country, Heather.


----------



## leigti (Jul 25, 2014)

Great idea, I am definitely going to try this so I can actually find my Tortoise  I guess I better do it for the turtle too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 25, 2014)

It worked out with Stanly in that he is pyramided. This kept the rubber band from working loose and me seeing the balloon floating away…


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 25, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It worked out with Stanly in that he is pyramided. This kept the rubber band from working loose and me seeing the balloon floating away…


I find it ironic a pyramided tort is named Stanly… You know.. Flat Stanley?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 25, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good to have you here in Gods country, Heather.



And I am glad to be here! It's so awesome.... I proudly denounce my CA ways! Lol
(we'll see if I still feel that way come winter)


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2014)

I think that's great your neighbors don't mind and don't treat the yards. If I had though of that when Tatum was younger, believe me I would have done it, and he was in my fenced yard. Boy can they blend in when they are small.

I am also so glad you love it there. It can really be bad to move more out of need then want. It usually doesn't work for most people. Glad your not most people

Last time I measured Tatum was almost a year ago and he was 8 inches. I will have to see if his growth has slowed or if he is much bigger then I think. Once he got bigger, it gets harder to just see they size difference.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 26, 2014)

I was dreaming about this last night  If the bow covers the carapace, can your tort still get UV rays? Sorry if that's a stupid question


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 26, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I was dreaming about this last night  If the bow covers the carapace, can your tort still get UV rays? Sorry if that's a stupid question



No worries  

First of all, it doesn't cover him completely. Second of all, it's not on him when he's basking or walking about in his enclosure. This is just for free range grazing trips. So, I have no doubt that his UV requirements are met. 
The bow on him for an hour once or 2x a day would be no worse than him going into his tort house or an underground burrow.


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey Heather, quick question. How long when he is free roaming in his enclosure does he stay out before retreating to his hide? Tatum, doesn't stay out long. He likes his new tort house too much. Now Lillie on the other hand would rather be outside. Been wondering if I should shut the door so he can't go in. He still has shade under the bush. What's your thoughts. Will be asking Tom too in a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 26, 2014)

Well back in CA he spent most of the time out. He had a heavily planted pen and was very comfortable there. He put himself away in the house come late afternoon but that's was really the only time he hung out in there.

Here in OR, it's all new so he spends most of the time in the house. I figure since he knows his house, he is comfortable in there. This pen is new and not planted (cuz it's bark covered asphalt) so I don't blame him for not accepting it right away. He does make his rounds in the pen when looking for food or morning basking...but he is primarily hanging out in the house.


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2014)

That helps a lot. Tatums enclosure at the old place did have a lot more plantings. This one so far just one shade bush. I have a couple mulberry trees and hibiscus, but they are still too small for any shade or shelter. Didn't really think of it that way. Was just so excited about all the sun and room he has, didn't think about the added shade and shelter. Well I have been working on it, just haven't gotten as much as I would like as quickly as I probably should have and that he would like. Thanks, next week, hosta shopping or digging up from old place


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 26, 2014)

With my big kids, here in Gods country, they are much more active on the cold, overcast days. Dashing in and out of their house and grazing. When the weather is toasty like now, they graze early then just lie around like slugs in the sun. But the pen is tortoise claimed pasture. We've got no asphalt here. Closest asphalt is probably the main road 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 26, 2014)

My tort just walks around outside


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 26, 2014)

Ken, I was soooo bummed when I saw the backyard was all asphalt! I mean seriously, who has that??  

Thanks God it's only temporary!! I long for (Levi does, too) the day that we are in a place with an actual yard again!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 26, 2014)

Heather, say “road trip" and bring the husband and bow. We've a guest room you know.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 26, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather, say “road trip" and bring the husband and bow. We've a guest room you know.



Oooh.. what amenities are offered at the Bacon Lover's Bed & Breakfast??  LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 26, 2014)

BTW...dinner tonight was breakfast.. and that included bacon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 26, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Oooh.. what amenities are offered at the Bacon Lover's Bed & Breakfast??  LOL


400 thread count sheets, no cats in your room, but plenty around the rest of the house, I feed all the animals. And the not to be missed, “Kitty Walk-about" at sundown.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 26, 2014)

And of course, hickory smoked bacon! Real wood smoked. Cut thick and cooked through.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 31, 2014)

No blue bow needed to chow down on Mazuri


----------



## Elohi (Jul 31, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> No blue bow needed to chow down on Mazuri


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 31, 2014)

if i were to ever switch species i'd go leopards lol


----------



## Elohi (Jul 31, 2014)

I love his hip flairs. Not sure of their actual name but hip flairs sounds right hahaha.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 3, 2014)

Perfect idea! I may have to steal this...


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 6, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> I almost got him a hot pink bow....but for his sake, I went blue...lol



Maybe he'd have been man enough to wear pink, but I'm glad you went with the blue. Ronan's transport is a softsided blue 6-pack cooler, but I'm thinking about buying him a camo one. It was a makeshift thing to begin with, but I like the way it acts like a kangaroo pouch.


----------



## teresaf (Jan 6, 2016)

Elohi said:


> I love his hip flairs. Not sure of their actual name but hip flairs sounds right hahaha.



How about Mudflaps!

Skirt? Kilt?


----------



## teresaf (Jan 6, 2016)

I think the balloon ideas wonderful. you can find the tank at a party shop for like 20 bucks and they last forever (unless you have children). fishing line is very durable.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, Levi looks so little here!

It's much easier to see him now that he's a foot long!
Try to find him...



My handsome boy..


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 8, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wow, Levi looks so little here!
> 
> It's much easier to see him now that he's a foot long!
> Try to find him...
> ...


He looks quite happy!!  And definitely very handsome! Took me so long to find him in the first photo! XD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 10, 2016)

Left of tree?


----------



## teresaf (Jan 10, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Left of tree?


Hahaha
I got it!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 10, 2016)

...I didn't. ? LOL


----------



## teresaf (Jan 11, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> ...I didn't. ? LOL


 There are no trees....sarcasm


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh..haha

Ya, this pen is temporary. It's not a great setup but I can't alter it. It's cold in Oregon so tree-less is ok for now. He also has his heated house, he only goes into this pen for an hour (or a few) when the sun is out.


----------

